# Pre ground coffee for La Spaziale S1 Dream



## Alidaood (Sep 17, 2018)

how can i use pre ground coffee at my La Spaziale S1 ?

Like Lavazza Qualita Rossa etc...

When I take a shot.. finish in few seconds and under extraction.

Sent from my SM-C9000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Why would you want to use stale coffee, get fresh do you not have a grinder?


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

You'd need a double walled/pressurised basket. It won't produce shots anywhere near as good as good quality freshly ground coffee though.


----------



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

You can convert the group head to take ESE pods if that's your thing.


----------



## Alidaood (Sep 17, 2018)

Jony said:


> Why would you want to use stale coffee, get fresh do you not have a grinder?


Unfortunately I live in Pakistan there are fresh coffee always not available...

Sent from my SM-C9000 using Tapatalk


----------



## wan (Oct 19, 2016)

Alidaood said:


> Unfortunately I live in Pakistan there are fresh coffee always not available...
> 
> Sent from my SM-C9000 using Tapatalk


 My opinion, find a grinder. Coffee beans, i believe you can find somewhere in Pakistan local shop or i can post to you (just helping)


----------



## Alidaood (Sep 17, 2018)

I have a grinder and usually i use coffee beans but occasionally need to use pre-ground coffee too.
Many varieties of roasted coffee beans are available in Pakistan but they are all months old. If any one can guide me where to find green coffee beans or fresh roasted coffee in Pakistan, I would definitely like to try it.

Sent from my SM-C9000 using Tapatalk


----------

